# WHile I am waiting.....What is your favorite part of Prepper Forum...



## Old SF Guy (Dec 15, 2013)

We see many diverse opinions here about what this site should be. Many think of it purely as a go to place to learn or contribute about prepper related topics... even suffering the wrath of folks for slightly diverting from the topics. But some also see this as a community. An anti-facebook like community where we also hang out with each other...fight, argue, bitch, moan, debate, and berate one another.....I'm convinced odd apple is trying to change me......for the better....but I was wondering. What is your opinion on what makes this site appealing. Is it just the knowledge gained...the interaction....the joy in watching Inor, OSFG, and others mud wrestling...what is it that you enjoy and conversely what do you dislike. I'd ask who...but I feel my ego could not accept the criticism.

osfg


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

anti-facebook Well put I like that.


----------



## sparkyprep (Jul 5, 2013)

I like the combination of community, and of shared knowledge. I love coming here and learning new things about guns, survival, farming, and family. I love the characters.


----------



## casual (Oct 16, 2014)

I like the community aspect, and its also nice to sit at work and watch some members duke it out. also all the sarcasm is a big plus.


----------



## Ralph Rotten (Jun 25, 2014)

I like that the average iq of the tribe is above norm, the content being discussed is not so plebian as a few of the other forums. Not crazy about the prohibition on profanity, hafta keep deleting all the French from my posts.

Overall, the tribe had the balls to rear its head in defense of things they believe, and more importantly there were a number of very lucid posts in the process. Most tribes devolve into profain responses when riled. Here we only had a few.


----------



## Dinah (Sep 22, 2014)

I like the information offered and so far no one has made fun of me for my noob questions. I like the general talk forum better than the others. I have not even opened the door on the gun talk since all I know nothing about guns .. other than point and shoot.


----------



## Old SF Guy (Dec 15, 2013)

Ralph Rotten said:


> I like that there the average iq of the tribe is above average, the content being discussed is not so plebian as a few of the other forums. Not crazy about the prohibition on profanity, hafta keep deleting all the French from my posts.
> 
> Overall, the tribe had the balls to rear its head in defense of things they believe, and more importantly there were a number of very lucid posts in the process. Most tribes devolve into profain responses when riled. Here we only had a few.


Very well put sir....You may become our Public affairs liaison yet....lol...good to see you.... i must have missed your intro post ...or been drunk through it... I'll have my people call your people and stuff.....ta ta...


----------



## jro1 (Mar 3, 2014)

I don't have a TV...


----------



## MrsInor (Apr 15, 2013)

My favorite part..... hmmmm.......

Well I can tell you the least favorite part at times is having to moderate.


----------



## Old SF Guy (Dec 15, 2013)

MrsInor said:


> My favorite part..... hmmmm.......
> 
> Well I can tell you the least favorite part at times is having to moderate.


Yeah...volunteer regret.....not feeling sorry for you at this point in time...you asked for it ma'am.


----------



## Jeep (Aug 5, 2014)

WTF I'll mud wrestle if I get my cane you bastard. 

In all seriousness, its commeraderie, some geniuses on here, some DIY people, some RN's and the nuts as well


----------



## Old SF Guy (Dec 15, 2013)

Old SF Guy said:


> Yeah...volunteer regret.....not feeling sorry for you at this point in time...you asked for it ma'am.


Yet on the other hand I hear TG is now a VP at a fortune 500 company...or so she thinks....firing folks at random.....
"How many likes do you have...your ****ing fired!!!"


----------



## sparkyprep (Jul 5, 2013)

Jeep said:


> WTF I'll mud wrestle if I get my cane you bastard.
> 
> In all seriousness, its commeraderie, some geniuses on here, some DIY people, some RN's and the nuts as well


The camaraderie has taken a bit of a hit lately.


----------



## Oddcaliber (Feb 17, 2014)

We can be funny or be serious about a subject,most can tell the differences. I do like the fact we are a community and when the chips are down there's always an answer to ones problems.


----------



## Old SF Guy (Dec 15, 2013)

or at least some bullshit update we can tear apart.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

This forum is very well run. We have a lot of room here, and if you do get to the limit it is handled well. No unreasonable censorship here.
Now back to learning about this Mallow plant pretty amazing weed. Brewing up some mallow root right now.


----------



## Smokin04 (Jan 29, 2014)

The people...undeniably the people. Even the folks that I may not get along with, I still look forward to their replies. Great points of view are abundant, and I learn from everybody...regardless of their perspective opinions. Once you establish that you're open minded and helpful, not a self righteous douchbag...the community embraces you with open arms. The people here mean a great deal to me as like minded individuals...real Americans, and embody everything that is great about this country. Salt of the earth folks. I couldn't imagine a better place to be.


----------



## thepeartree (Aug 25, 2014)

What do I like? Well, there are people who know stuff I need to learn and eventually they get around to the point... oh! And there are some nice folks hereabouts. There are all kinds of opportunities for arg... I mean conversations.


----------



## Old SF Guy (Dec 15, 2013)

you know i can only stand an open question for so long...then i revert to ....those sumbitches.....


----------



## keith9365 (Apr 23, 2014)

I like that I can learn here as well as pass on what I think. I can also be a smartass and it's ok.


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

If Oddapple is changing you it may be time to see a shrink.


----------



## Go2ndAmend (Apr 5, 2013)

I come here mainly to build my knowledge base about prepping. I don't really know about the "community" aspect since this is an online internet kind of deal. Many of the posters I can relate to and some are a bit nuts, but that is what makes it entertaining and informative at the same time. I also don't do Facebook.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

OSFG, what commences in two minutes is why I love this place.


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

I must be a lot more shallow than the rest of you. I just like that they send me a free case of Cheetos every month.


----------



## Smokin04 (Jan 29, 2014)

I ****ing despise facebook!


----------



## 7515 (Aug 31, 2014)

Good post OSFG.
I consider myself a newbie here. I lurked for a while before joining. 
I like the gun culture on this prepping forum. Other prepping forums are not as weapons friendly as this one.
I liked the sense of community here and that the information reliable when you ask questions. I decided I really liked this forum after the drunks only thread... man that was fun


----------



## keith9365 (Apr 23, 2014)

Inor said:


> I must be a lot more shallow than the rest of you. I just like that they send me a free case of Cheetos every month.


Wait, what? Cheetos? I didnt get any F'in cheetos?


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

I'm new here, everybody's been very friendly and accepting of my weirdness.


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

A good spirited debate...


----------



## thepeartree (Aug 25, 2014)

Smokin04 said:


> The people...undeniably the people. Even the folks that I may not get along with, I still look forward to their replies. Great points of view are abundant, and I learn from everybody...regardless of their perspective opinions. Once you establish that you're open minded and helpful, not a self righteous douchbag...the community embraces you with open arms. The people here mean a great deal to me as like minded individuals...real Americans, and embody everything that is great about this country. Salt of the earth folks. I couldn't imagine a better place to be.


I'm so open-minded that sometimes I can't hear what the voices are saying in my head for all the wind whistling through!


----------



## Smokin04 (Jan 29, 2014)

When the **** did we get cheetos?


----------



## thepeartree (Aug 25, 2014)

keith9365 said:


> I like that I can learn here as well as pass on what I think. I can also be a smartass and it's ok.


This is very true. Now, if he was a stupid-ass...


----------



## dwight55 (Nov 9, 2012)

Facebook is a must for me to keep up with some of my family, . . . 

But at least here, . . . I don't have to wade through forty-eleven "changed profile picture" every day. Jeep is Jeep, . . . Inor is Inor, . . . OSFG is OSFG, . . . and Dwight55 is still walking to church with two of his RVN buddies (I'm the little ugly one with the '60).

May God bless,
Dwight


----------



## TJC44 (Mar 16, 2014)

Inor said:


> I must be a lot more shallow than the rest of you. I just like that they send me a free case of Cheetos every month.


That's Mrs. Inor buying the Cheetos so she knows when you're getting into things by the Orange fingerprints .


----------



## Auntie (Oct 4, 2014)

I like the diversity of opinions. There are so many people here that know about so many things and they are wiling to share their knowledge. I also like the fact that I never know what topic will be discussed. It feels like a community here.


----------



## tks (Oct 22, 2014)

I'm new here, but I lurked for a long time. I'm finicky when it comes to forums. I look for tone, content, intelligent information and people. A few other forums I belong too, I've been on for 5+ years so I guess I should add in a comfort and community factor too. I've read so many old threads that are chalk full of great information and wit. I have asked a few very basic beginner questions and not one person made me feel like an idiot for asking, I appreciate that! I guess that was a long winded way to say it's the community factor.


----------



## thepeartree (Aug 25, 2014)

Don't blush, we like you, too


----------



## DerBiermeister (Aug 15, 2014)

This is an honest place 

no sugar coating, but honest


----------



## jro1 (Mar 3, 2014)

keith9365 said:


> Wait, what? Cheetos? I didnt get any F'in cheetos?


just be glad they didn't send you muffins without the muffin tops, pricks!


----------



## Hemi45 (May 5, 2014)

The entertainment and enlightenment. Wait, I think I might have heard that somewhere else but nonetheless, this place has both ... in spades


----------



## indie (Sep 7, 2013)

Dude. I just love the bacon.


----------



## CWOLDOJAX (Sep 5, 2013)

As I've said before, "There are two ways to learn from experience; that of your own and someone else's"

I've been on other forums where people seem to tire hearing the same questions from the inexperienced members. 

This forum is helpful to at least discuss the pros and cons of a prepping option one is considering.

Again - as a bald oriental guy in a silk robe once said - "The sum of all of us is smarter than any one of us."


----------



## indie (Sep 7, 2013)

That's a good point. It's rather off putting to know that if you happen to post something someone else has already asked, you'll be yelled at and sent to the corner with a dunce cap. Doesn't happen here and I'm glad of it.


----------

